# Shoshone and Grizzly Creek Access



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

surlygold said:


> I saw that the Grizzly Creek rest area and the bike path along the Colorado up to Shoshone were closed due to flash flood concerns as of Sunday. Does anybody know if there is a way to do the Shoshone stretch tomorrow?


Not unless CDOT open the rest areas back up.

or book a commercial trip. Apparently they are impervious to flash flooding so the rules don’t apply to them.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Pretty dumb. Grizz has been closed most of the summer to the public. As mentioned in previous threads, you CAN just move the cones on the ramp, drive up, and launch, but you can’t leave a vehicle at Grizzly so need to run a bike shuttle or something all the way down to Two Rivers….


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

Just went through the canyon yesterday. Grizzly going west bound was closed but you can access Grizzly from east bound. Just strange but I am sure CDOT has some logic...maybe.


----------



## surlygold (Jul 24, 2015)

Eagle Mapper said:


> Just went through the canyon yesterday. Grizzly going west bound was closed but you can access Grizzly from east bound. Just strange but I am sure CDOT has some logic...maybe.


Interesting. Did you park there while doing a run? My concern is that a parked car would get ticketed or towed.


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

surlygold said:


> Interesting. Did you park there while doing a run? My concern is that a parked car would get ticketed or towed.


I was not boating, just passing through. I did see cars parked in the lot on the northside of I-70.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

It’s for your own good. Get back in line, don’t ask questions.


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

I was planning on heading down to Shoshone on Sunday. Is this a day by day thing or only when there's rain?


----------



## seydou (6 mo ago)

This doesn't address all the issues surrounding CDOT closing rest areas, but Garfield County Emergency Communications Authority(GCECA) has a program that will alert you when I-70 closes between mm116 and mm133 because of flash flood risk.

You can sign up here.

Of course you will then get all emergency notifications for Garfield County.

It has definitely helped me living on one end of the canyon.

Hope it helps someone else.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

What’s the current status. Hasn’t been much weather threat lately. Have they been open?


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

yes


----------



## seydou (6 mo ago)

Last closure due to flash flood warning was June 29.


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

CDOT sticks with safety protocols during flood threats in Glenwood Canyon


Rest areas and recreation facilities along Interstate 70 in Glenwood Canyon, including boat put-ins, trails and the paved bike path, have been routinely closed to nonpermit public use during flash flood watches.




www.aspentimes.com


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks all. Got in a couple of laps today. Skies were clear and all was open.


----------

